
Rewound Music Player makes your iPhone look like an iPod classic - heshiebee
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/rewound-music-player/id1481219461
======
heshiebee
Download skin form here:
[https://twitter.com/MikeCrumbella/status/1204766533957885953...](https://twitter.com/MikeCrumbella/status/1204766533957885953?s=20)

More details: [https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/11/21010953/apple-iphone-
ip...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/11/21010953/apple-iphone-ipod-app-
rewound-app-store-features-music-player-apple-music)

